# other people's opinions.



## sarasmithhh

I constantly see on here of people's rats getting sick and not being able to take them to the vet because of cost. Yes you should be able to have the funds to take your sick rat to the vet don't get me wrong. But why rag on someone who already feels bad enough that they have a sick rat and they are most likely dying.. Why make someone feel worse than they already do. My little Siri passed because we couldn't get her to a vet, I spent all that time calling around the closest people near me and with christmas being around the corner I didn't have an extra 130 to spend on my little girl. Do I miss her? Yes. Did I give her the best care that I could? Yes. Did I learn from not being able to take her to the vet? Yes! And when she died I made sure she was as comfortable as possible.. I held her I had her in her favorite heating pad and I just made sure she was as comfortable as possible. Sometimes that's all you can do.. But back to my point you shouldn't say " oh you shouldn't have a rat since you can't take them to a vet" why Denie someone of having a pet just because they can't be taken to a vet at any moments notice.


----------



## Sabatea

My personal opinion is that you should try. Izumi passed away because I wasn't prepared for a sick rat so soon and I learned from my mistake. I also had a vet fund at one point that wasn't nearly enough. My vet bills in total are about $250 after just a few months of owning rats. Originally I had over $100 for vet funds. Obviously, this wasn't nearly enough and I have cut into Christmas money and spare change to pay for the bills. I don't regret a single cent. Was I ill-prepared? Maybe. 

But at the same time, parents have a child and they are never prepared for everything that happens. A lot of kids never go to the hospital for things they should have because parents couldn't afford it. Are they irresponsible? Life is hard. You can't plan for everything or ever really be able to pay every cent at the time it's needed unless you're spoiled rotten or just rich. Most people don't have these luxuries. So, a mother that lives in a small apartment with just above minimum wage should never have a child? Is that fair for you to decide? My opinion is that people need to take responsibility for their actions. 

If you buy rats and find that you're sorely failing in their general care, you probably shouldn't have them. No playtime, food, fresh water and clean cages? Then animals probably aren't for you. However, if they're cared for as well as you possibly can and have all of the necessities, why shouldn't you be able to care for them? Yes, vet funds are expensive. But not being able to go at one specific time isn't exactly a bad thing. Life is unfair and seems to decide to be harder at the worst times. So, if it's just bad timing, I don't think that's a terrible thing and that you shouldn't own rats... If you could never, ever pay for vet funds, that's a little different.


----------



## sarasmithhh

If you can't pay for bedding, toys, food, water, a proper cage, then no you shouldn't have a rat but if you have a healthy rat and do your best to keep them healthy by doing regular steam treatments, having a humidifier in your room, feeding them the proper diet, making sure they get enough free range time and attention, then I think you should deserve a rat. I think you should know what to expect from having a rat and how to handle certain situations. But If you can't take your rat to the vet one time I don't think that makes you an awful rat owner and you shouldn't ever have another rat again. Yes take actions and take responsibility for your actions. But it's just harsh on how mean people will be on here for not being able to take their rat to the vet.


----------



## Sabatea

I agree. At the same time, I see their side too. Vet care is a part of keeping a pet healthy. Sadly though, cages and food and time don't cost as much as a vet bill... A loving, caring home is much better than being left at a pet store to rot or get eaten. However, badgering a user who can't do anything at that moment is not helpful. I like this forum, but there tend to be certain things that get people a little too riled up on here...


----------



## FallDeere

I know I came across badly in the thread I’m sure you’re referring to and I apologize. I’m just sick of seeing kids with no income getting rats and then not having the ability to take them to the vet. I’ve seen it way too much on this forum and I finally snapped.

I never said she shouldn’t have rats. I just think more forethought should have gone into it. Now there is a rat suffering because she can’t convince her parents to at the very least let her take it to have it put down. Vets are unfortunately a huge part of owning a rat. Everything I read before getting rats said “vet fund, vet fund, vet fund.” I researched rats for several years before getting them because, at the time, I knew I couldn’t afford them. Shoot, even when I finally did get them, my parents ended up having to pay a majority of vet bills because I was short. My parents even still pay them sometimes because my rat Silver, in my avatar, drained me of nearly every penny I had when she had health issues and died (and I’m an adult, still living with my parents, with some income -limited due to my anxiety keeping me from getting a real job-).

My problem honestly isn’t with the girl… It’s with her parents. I’m tired of parents letting their kids get pets when those kids have no method of supporting that pet fully and then refusing to chip in for their care. It sickens me. When a minor gets a pet, it’s that minor’s parents’ responsibility to make sure that pet is cared for.

I’m sorry if it seems I was ragging on her for not having money to take the rat to the vet. That really wasn’t my intention. My problem is, since I researched rats for years before getting them, I tend to think badly of people who haven’t put as much time and effort into planning as I did. Wrong of me, I know. I am sorry for that. Even with planning, money doesn’t always work out as well as it should. There’s no shame in planning for costs, only to find they’re ten times higher than you expected. It's when people don't even seem to have planned for any vet bills that I get upset.


----------



## Sabatea

I completely understand that. I apologize if it seemed like I was bashing you behind your back... I do think there should be forethought to owning them, but not everyone realizes the first time just what it takes... I feel I got lucky with my two petstore rats. Dela rarely even sneezes ans Neera's only had an ear infection... A simple ear infection and one check-up was $250. That's a large sum for a minor. I wonder if maybe I should have waited a bit before I got my pair sometimes. 

I'm very sorry if I seem rude for talking about that thread on here... I do hope that owner can do something for her rat and it does rub me the wrong way some for her to not be able to help her rat. Mostly because her other rat died because she couldn't take that one to the vet either... It's terrible and sad, but hopefully owners will finally learn after something bad happens. It shouldn't take so long in a perfect world but sometimes people need an eye-opener.


----------



## FallDeere

Oh, I completely know about "but not everyone realizes the first time just what it takes." I had $500 in my account when I got my first rats. I had it all added up in my head of how much the rats, the cage, the food, and the bedding would cost. I also assumed I had enough for vet bills. That $500 was gone in a blink of an eye because nothing cost what I expected. I'm super lucky that in addition to having parents who were more than willing to chip in (because the rats were helping with my anxiety which made my parents happy) and, thanks to the rats actually, I was able to start writing and self publish books which gave me quite a bit of income for a while.

I guess I really shouldn't be one to talk, since I definitely didn't plan as well as I should have. Initially, my parents said they wouldn't help me financially with the rats at all. If it hadn't been for the fact that they clearly were helping me with my depression and anxiety, they wouldn't have. But my mom say how much better I was after getting them (I started going into pet-stores by myself, when I'd never gone anywhere by myself before) and so she was willing to help me out. If not for that, things would have been much worse. 

That would have been on me, though. And again, I'm just so upset by the fact that _parents _are letting their kids get pets when those kids have no means of supporting those pets and then refusing to help. I can't fault a kid for being a kid and not thinking through everything. Adults can't even think through everything, lol. I'm just so tired of animals suffering or being rehomed because parents don't take responsibility for their kids' pets. I see too much of that in forums like this.


----------



## sarasmithhh

And when people do tell other people to take there rat to a vet there is no nice way about it. Like in the thread about the girl obviously knowing something was wrong with her rat she was seeking help and everyone jumped down her throat about taking her rat to the vet.. There's a nice way to say/do things.
I'm sure she already felt bad enough. And no this thread wasn't directed towards anyone specific I've seen it enough times on rat form to finally rant about it.


----------



## FallDeere

What other direction was that thread going to go? That rat has pneumonia. There are three things that could happen: vet gives antibiotics, vet puts rat down, rat dies a slow and painful death not being able to breath. Aside from telling her to take the rat to the vet, there's nothing else to say. There's no way to help the rat without a vet.

I admitted I wasn't right to post the way I did. There is a better way to say things and I am in an awful mood right now and really shouldn't be communicating with anyone.

Again I say, though, my problem is with the parents. Not her. I probably did not come across that way in those posts, but that's how I feel.


----------



## sarasmithhh

You shouldn't be communicating with anyone is right. You probably shouldn't be giving anyone advice especially if you're going to let your mood effect how it comes a crossed. I'm not asking for your apology. If anyone deserves an apology it's the girl you attacked. You have a good day


----------



## FallDeere

"I'm sorry if I sound mean or rude"

That was in my last post on the thread to her. I know I'm being more blunt and rude than I should be. I owned up to that. I'm not going to apologize to you. Nothing I said was directed at you. I was less sensitive than I should have been to a girl whose rat is dying and I apologized to her and didn't post on that thread again because I saw my mistake in posting to begin with.


----------



## Korra

FallDeere didnt attack anyone... you want to see an attack? Go on a very popular fancy mouse forum that shall not be named but I am sure many of you already know which I am referring to.


----------



## Daize

Having money for a vet is good. If a person has pets and absolutely "can't afford a vet"....

At the very least, they should set aside enough money to have them humanely euthanized. There's "never" an excuse for not having enough money for that.

Of course, not many people "suggest" that a person has their pet euthanized, just because they don't have money for a vet/treatment. That would be like saying, "OK, you don't have money, just kill your pet"... So, that's sort of a rude way to go too.

Most press for the vet and treatment. That's actually the best way to go... If you can afford it. Sometimes, euthanization is a "kinder" way to go, if you can't afford treatment.

I know some suggest "home remedies".... but those can be expensive too. Unless you happen to have the things needed on hand. Many times, if the problem is too severe, they don't work.

Sometimes, when you ask for opinions/suggestion on a public forum, you need to be prepared for the responses you get. Everyone might not like what's posted, but sometimes it "needs to be said".


----------



## FallDeere

Sorry if I am misunderstanding, but I do not believe I suggested she put her rat down because she can't afford treatment. Besides, euthanasia could be nearly as expensive as treatment. The only reason I brought it up is because the rat clearly was in bad shape and treatment might not even be the best option for her... but to think of how that poor rat would die without help really upset me. I couldn't help but remember my Bartok, who died from pneumonia. He didn't get bad until after the vet already closed, or I would have taken him in the moment I saw him struggling to breath. Instead, he died in pain because no vet was open that late at night and there was no way I would consider home euthanasia, fearing it would do more harm than good.

I would _never _suggest someone euthanize their pets simply because they can't afford treatment.


----------



## Daize

FallDeere said:


> Sorry if I am misunderstanding, but I do not believe I suggested she put her rat down because she can't afford treatment. Besides, euthanasia could be nearly as expensive as treatment. The only reason I brought it up is because the rat clearly was in bad shape and treatment might not even be the best option for her... but to think of how that poor rat would die without help really upset me. I couldn't help but remember my Bartok, who died from pneumonia. He didn't get bad until after the vet already closed, or I would have taken him in the moment I saw him struggling to breath. Instead, he died in pain because no vet was open that late at night and there was no way I would consider home euthanasia, fearing it would do more harm than good.
> 
> I would _never _suggest someone euthanize their pets simply because they can't afford treatment.


No no no... 

I wasn't saying that's what you suggested. 

"I" was saying, at the very least, if a person can't afford to have a pet treated.... They should make sure they have money saved to have them humanely euthanized. 

That way, if an animal is suffering and there's no way they can't get them treated, they can humanely end their suffering. 

On the forums most people don't suggest that a person euthanize their pet. I wasn't suggesting it either. I was just saying that a person should have that much "put away" in case the situation was bad enough and there was nothing else that could be done.

Too many parents get their children "inexpensive" pets and don't want to put out the money to treat them if/when they get sick. 

I personally know "very few" people that would spend 100 dollars or more on having a rat treated. A dog is a different story, but a rat.... Most people I know view them as "disposable pets"... Most people I know would just buy a new rat and skip any medical treatment...... including humane euthanization. 

For my own rat. The cost wouldn't matter. I'd pay what it takes to get her better.


----------



## mimsy

It's nice all of you that have differences of opinion but are very civil and polite to each other despite it.  A lot of times people get quite rude when opinions differ.

My two cents-I think in a best world scenario that having a few extra 1000 for vet bills no matter the pet is ideal, but anything extra is nice.

Now knowing how many rats are neglected, homeless, or just consider food for another animal, if i was doing large scale rescue adoptions my expectations would not be so high that someone would need to have huge amounts of money for vet bills.

Minimum imho-afford to buy a cage that at least meets the minimum requirements for the number of rats owned (previously owned is great too). Can afford good quality food, substrate and can either buy or make toys, beds, activity stuff ect for the cage. Has a good knowledge of rat needs and a willingness to meet those requirements.

Vet care is important, however I think a great home with a loving owner that will spoil the rats their whole life is much better than the life most rats live. If I see rats in a financially poor home that has a great clean habitat, great food, lots of time out and an owner who spends a lot of time with them and for them I consider those rats pretty well off and not going to judge too harshly. I will likely suggest a vet if there is a health concern that warrants it, but I won't hold it against them if they are unable to afford it. I will judge them poorly however if they are spending money on recreation activities and putting a sick animal behind entertainment. I think any life is worth more than going to the movies and getting your nails done, just my two cents.


----------



## FallDeere

Ah, okay. I'm very sorry for misunderstanding, Daize. I was confused because I didn't think anything I said suggested that, lol. Then again, I don't remember half of what I say sometimes and accidentally say things I don't even mean without realizing it. I'm a mess, I'll admit.

I agree. The cost of euthanasia is something to _always _keep in mind. It kills me to know that Bartok suffered because I couldn't get him to a vet and as badly as I would have felt about putting him down, at least it would have spared him a few hours of agony. <3 I'm pretty broke right now (after spending so much money to try to save Silver), but the money in my account is being saved in case Eevee needs help going when the time comes. She's a bit over a year and a half, with a slow growing tumor, so I know it's only a matter of time. Now that I've bought all of my family's Christmas presents, the remainder of my money is for my rats. Not buying games or anything for myself until I get more money. My rats come first. <3 (and my family's gerbils but they are so inexpensive lol)

So true about rats being "disposable pets." Goodness, I'm so tired of seeing rats on Craig's List listed by parents who say "the kids lost interest." Ugh. So. Stinkin'. Sick of it. Also, what type of example are they setting for those kids? You get tired of something so you throw it away? No sense of responsibility. No nothing. I guess I'm lucky to have parents who were able to instill a sense of responsibility into my brain even with my short attention span. Round of applause for them, because I know it wasn't easy... and even though they aren't fond of rats, they helped and encouraged me to do my best for my babies and helped me through rough times with them (my mom was there for Silver and Cream's euthanasia and my dad was there for Peaches').


----------



## Capistrono

sarasmithhh said:


> why Denie someone of having a pet just because they can't be taken to a vet at any moments notice.


I'm sorry, but I don't agree with you. What you are asking is, "Why shouldn't someone have a pet if they can't care for them when they need it the most?" You should ALWAYS be prepared to take an animal to a vet. You should always have money, or at least have a quick way of getting money, when you're pet is ill. That's just part of being a pet owner.


----------



## kksrats

Capistrono said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't agree with you. What you are asking is, "Why shouldn't someone have a pet if they can't care for them when they need it the most?" You should ALWAYS be prepared to take an animal to a vet. You should always have money, or at least have a quick way of getting money, when you're pet is ill. That's just part of being a pet owner.


There are a lot of things that even the most diligent preparation can't truly prepare you for, so saying that people should ALWAYS be prepared is a bit of a stretch. Sometimes even a vet fund has to be sacrificed for urgent people needs. Such was the case when my husband's truck broke down halfway through his drive across the country. We thought we were prepared, we took the truck to the mechanic before he left, did maintenance, etc etc etc. Nothing could have prepared us for the $2700 repair bill to get his truck moving again and needless to say any and every fund we had was sucked dry. If I was to get sick or one of my pets was to get sick right now, I'd have to resort to carecredit (some people are not even fortunate enough to have that option) and hope that I can find a place that accepts it. Moral of the story, **** happens.

All in all, I do believe that people should be financially prepared BEFORE getting a pet and should fully understand all of the potential costs associated. However, there are things that happen that are out of your control and sometimes you just have to deal with them in whatever manner you can.


----------



## ponderosa

kksrats said:


> There are a lot of things that even the most diligent preparation can't truly prepare you for, so saying that people should ALWAYS be prepared is a bit of a stretch. Sometimes even a vet fund has to be sacrificed for urgent people needs. Such was the case when my husband's truck broke down halfway through his drive across the country. We thought we were prepared, we took the truck to the mechanic before he left, did maintenance, etc etc etc. Nothing could have prepared us for the $2700 repair bill to get his truck moving again and needless to say any and every fund we had was sucked dry. If I was to get sick or one of my pets was to get sick right now, I'd have to resort to carecredit (some people are not even fortunate enough to have that option) and hope that I can find a place that accepts it. Moral of the story, **** happens.
> 
> All in all, I do believe that people should be financially prepared BEFORE getting a pet and should fully understand all of the potential costs associated. However, there are things that happen that are out of your control and sometimes you just have to deal with them in whatever manner you can.


I agree. You can be perfectly prepared and financially padded for a pet when you first get it but then your life can fall apart without you seeing it coming. And then it's hard to let a pet you can no longer afford go when it's hard to find suitable homes and, say, the companionship of that pet is one of the few things helping you keep your sanity. Sure, sometimes pets don't get the care they need because people aren't thinking things through and get an animal they can't afford in the first place, and that I don't think is a good idea. But as someone who has, for instance, lost two jobs in one year and has suffered involuntary long-term unemployment (and my life hasn't even been as catastrophic as some people's), I know very well that life can put you through the meat grinder and when I first see that someone can't afford a vet visit, I try not to immediately judge them as irresponsible without knowing first how they got in that situation.


----------



## ratsrdog35

PEOpLE THESE DAYS!!!


----------

